# Logitech G510 keyboard not working.



## adamrosas (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a Logitech G510 keyboard it has USB audio and a little screen, I cannot get the keyboard to work with FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE or the latest 9.2 source.

dm_e_sg:

```
ugen3.5: <Logitech> at usbus3
ukbd1: <Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.65, addr 5> on usbus3
kbd3 at ukbd1
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
uhid1: <Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.65, addr 5> on usbus3
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
ugen3.6: <Logitech> at usbus3
ums0: <Logitech G9x Laser Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/58.02, addr 6> on usbus3
ums0: 16 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=0
ukbd2: <Logitech G9x Laser Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/58.02, addr 6> on usbus3
kbd4 at ukbd2
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
```
I have tried `sysctl hw.usb.ukbd.debug=1` and have determined that no key presses are being received. *A*ny ideas on how to further debug this issue, I have tried all the options in the BIOS to no avail.


----------



## solitaire (Jan 20, 2014)

I have the same issue, although without the laser mouse - logitech G510 keyboard is recognised and connected, but no keypresses register.


----------

